# Eigener FTP Server - 502 command FEHLER - local = ok, ip = fehler



## robertino (12. April 2004)

hallo zusammen

ich wollte für meinen computer einen ftp server einrichten!

Benutze die Freeware von Persona FTP-Server. Ich sage das darum da ich gelesen habe das ich da nicht soviele Funktionen zur Verfügung habe . Aber einerseits hat es schon funktioniert! 
Hier die Logfile:

12.04.2004/14:50:46 ! Personal FTP Server gestoppt
The Personal FTP-Server v4.46(g)
Copyright (c) 1995-2003 MRSoft
All Rights Reserved - by Michael Roth Software
[IEP aktiv]
Verfügbare IP dieses Rechners: 192.168.1.4 [Lokales Netzwerk]
Derzeitige IP: 192.168.1.4
Anonymous Login deaktiviert
Logdatei deaktiviert
Idletime deaktiviert
Multidirectorys werden angezeigt
Virtuelle Textdatei aktiviert
Die folgenden Dateitypen sind nicht erlaubt: 

Ok dann bin ich auf : ftp://192.168.1.4/ gegangen! hat fnuktioniert mit sername und passwort   
Jetzt bin ich auf http://www.whatismyip.com/ gegangen habe dort meine ip anzeigen lassen!
Wenn ich jetzt jedoch auf ftp://meineip/ im browser(internet explorer) klicke, kommt folgende Meldung:

wie weiter? danke SCHON vielmals für die antworten!


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

*Eigener FTP Server*

hi,
da bist du auf einer anderen Seite gelandet da
du  ja wahrscheinlich keine feste IP von deinem Internet Provider hast, oder  ?
Also brauchst du einen dynamische Zuweisung über zum Beispiel , habe aber
selber Probleme da sie völlig überlastet sind.


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

ok, schon einmal danke dafür!

hi!

also ich habe mich jetzt angemeldet! aber wie funktioniert das jetzt? wo kann ich beispielsweise meine immernoch nicht funktionierende ip angeben? und bekomme ich jetzt eine static ip?

habe es nicht so begriffen....


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

hi,
du mußt dir  ein Tool wie dieses hier installieren das deine sich wechselnde IP auf deine
Namensadresse von DynDNS.org angleicht und du so quasi eine
feste IP bekommst. Das Tool ist einfach zu installieren, solltest du
Schwierigkeiten haben, poste sie hier oder schau in FAQ von DynDNS.org

PS das Tool heißt DynDNS-Updater


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

*nur noch fragen *

also ich habe bei dyndns.org folgendes gemacht:

Hostname Created  

The hostname you have requested has been created. The information now in the database and DNS system is:

Hostname: lol.homeip.net 
IP Address: 00.000.00.00 
Wildcard: N 
Mail Exchanger: None 
Backup MX: N 

aber wenn ich jetzt auf ftp://meineip/ gehe, funktioniert es immer noch nicht    

bitte hlefen ;-)


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

1. du mußt unter NAT einen Virtuellen Server einrichten
mit  einer festen IP  für den Server und Ports  freigeben ( 80 ) puplic + private
und TCP und UDP
2. und ein statische Route sprich IP deines lokalen Servers mit dem Garteway des Routers eintragen.

PS von einem Router war bisher noch keine Rede


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

*uiuiuiuiui nur noch einstellen , das wird kompliziert!*

hallo, danke schon vielmals für deine grosszügige hilfe!


also habe weitere fragen:


habe dieses tutorial hier durchgelesen:

http://www.nord-vision.de/data/index.php?seite=58#


bei accounts verwalten habe ich das genau so eingebeben mit test undso dann binn ich auf importieren geangen und dann benutzername und apsswort von dns.org angegeben! und dann ist da so ein fehler gekommen: 

JPEG-Fehler #%d 

nach 2 sekunden steht dann dort: 

JPEG-Grafikdatei


aber ich kann nicht auf weiter wie bei diesen bildern im tutorial!   



also ahbe ich noch gar keine feste ip die ich dann im nächten schritt unter NAT eingeben muss ?!

.....


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

*feste IP*

was hast du denn nun vor, 
das Tool nutzen oder in deinem Router DynamicDNS eintragen ?
Also als Erstes verpasst du deinem Rechner eine feste IP,
als Gateway die IP des Routers. z..B.
192.168.1.4 ist dein Rechner
255.255.255.0 = Supnetmask
192.168.1.1 = IP des Routers als Gateway
dann 
im Router  unter NAT einen Virtuellen Server eintragen
192.168.1.4
Puplic Port = 80 
Private Port = 80
zweimal,  eins für TCP und eins für UDP
dann eine feste Route
192.168.1.4 ist dein Rechner
255.255.255.0 = Supnetmask
192.168.1.1 = IP des Routers als Gateway
dann Dynamic DNS
kannst du im Router lassen oder mit Tool über Webbasirend.
Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn ?
Sollte ich was vergessen haben, melden


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

ups

hatte gedacht ich muss dass alles so verstellen , aber dann lass ich das mal!


also : ich habe windows xp + möchte das personal ftp programm läuft! (also das ich nachher auf ftp://meineip gehen kann! das geht ja nicht da ich eine feste ip brauche!

das gibt bei mir eben so ein wirrwarr.  


-----

also dann mit diesen private port habe ich gar nicht!?

unter NAT folgendes:

Start Port No.  End Port No.  IP Address  

zum einstellen!

und unter LAN-Setup (hier hat es TCP):







----


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

Hast du deinem Rechner eine feste IP gegeben ?
DHCP deaktivieren
unter NAT folgendes:
Start Port No. End Port No. IP Address 
0 ---80----192.168.1.4 
was ist unter Security ?


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

hallo, hoffe ich habe es bald geschafft!

also:

in Nat:
 kann man nicht mit Start port 0 beginnen , habe einfach 1 gemacht! hoffe das geht auch so! end port habe ich 0 gemacht, und ip : 192.168.1.4 ok?


---


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

der Endport muß höher sein als der Startport  = 1  -- 80
Security
Haken weg von FTP und Web


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

ok ich habe das restlich genannte noch eingestellt! was muss ich jetzt noch machen?

muss ich vielleicht da noch was eisntellen, oder soll ich es wieder auf standart setzten ? vorher war hier ncihts drin gestanden:

---

ok, wie muss ich jetzt weiter machen? habe ich jetzt etwa schon eine feste ip oder wie gehts jetzt weiter? ;-)


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

erstmal so lassen
spannender Moment

*testen* 

aber eins möchte ich noch wissen:
welche IP wurde dir unter   http://www.whatismyip.com/  angezeigt  ?
Kann unmöglich 192.168.1.4 gewesen sein, das ist für den privaten Bereich
und nicht fürs Web,  meine ist  z.B. 80.132.54.203


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

hab da mal die ip probiert, hat nicht geklappt:

ftp://62.167.197.230/


....

muss ich da jetzt nicht noch was mit DynDNS umstellen? ist diese ip jetzt meine feste ip? ich habe diesen teil noch nicht kapiert


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von robertino _
> hab da mal die ip probiert, hat nicht geklappt:
> 
> ftp://62.167.197.230/


tja das ist es ja, mein Provider gibt manchmal
aller 5 Minuten eine andere IP

Nein, mit DynDNS im Moment nichts mehr machen.
Beenden wenn es schon läuft und dann wähle dich ins Web ein
und probiere mit http://vincentkilchherr.homeip.net oder ftp://.......
also mach und gebe bescheit.


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

seite nicht gefunden! war eigentlich auch klarè! ich benütze ja kein apache! wo soll der denne hin? nochmals ich möchte einen kleinen ftp server srtellen, also musss ich ja auf ftp://meineip oder? aber meine ip wechselt sich auch all paar minuten  und da muss ich dynDNS wirklich niicht benutzen   .

schade das es nicht klappt! aber das muss doch funktionieren!


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von robertino _
> schade das es nicht klappt! aber das muss doch funktionieren!


habe mir nochmal alles durchgelesen und dann dieses:
Hostname Created

The hostname you have requested has been created. The information now in the database and DNS system is:

Hostname: vincentkilchherr.homeip.net

das bedeutet das du deinen Rechner  vincentkilchherr  nennen mußt
weil *D* Domänen *N* Namen *S* Service ist.
Bedeutet das diesem Namen IP-Nummern zugewiesen werden.
Wenn dein Rechner aber einen anderen Namen hat, geht es nicht.


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

und wo kann ich diesen namen ändern auf meinem rechner?


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von robertino _
> und wo kann ich diesen namen ändern auf meinem rechner?


unter Systemsteuerung -> Leistung u. Wartung -> System -> Computername ->
Ändern


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

ok, den computername habe ich geändert!

kannst du es mal testen ob du da reinkommst?

ftp://62.167.197.230/ ?


ich komme IMMER noch nicht rein!   


gibt es jetzt beim programm irgendwelche einstellen, welche ich noch vornehmen muss also langsam nerfts wenn immer die gleicher fehlermledung kommt


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

530  Warnung
Login incorrect !
Bist du sicher das du beim Router das Passwort richtig eingegeben hast ?
Für den DynamicDNS Acount ? Keine Tippfehler etc. ?
Angesprochen wird dein Rechner auf jeden Fall, vielleicht
solltest du mal das Anonymous Login aktivieren ansonsten mußt
du mal dein Programm unter die Lupe nehmen, wegen den
Einstellungen.
mal zum vergleichen, ist nicht Apache
Auf dem richtigen Weg bist du, mach mal Pause und entspanne dich
das hilft um wieder einen klaren Kopf zu bekommen. 
zitat
gibt es jetzt beim programm irgendwelche einstellungen,
zitat
Was meinst du denn damit ?
Hast du das DynDNS Progi genommen, oder/und im Router die
Eintragungen gemacht ?


----------



## robertino (12. April 2004)

was ist übrigens Wildcard, Mail Exchanger und Backup ?

Hostname: lol.homeftp.net 
IP Address: 62.167.197.230  
Wildcard: N 
Mail Exchanger: None 
Backup MX: N 

---------------------------------------------------------



> Was meinst du denn damit ?
> Hast du das DynDNS Progi genommen, oder/und im Router die
> Eintragungen gemacht ?




also ich habe gemeint in: The Personal FTP Server programm
oder benutzt du ein anderes?

Sind die bei dir genau gleich? - oder funkltioniert das nur mit der vollversion
--
PS
ausruhen kann ich mich leider erste wenn es funktioniert!
zum glück bin ich auf dem richtigen wege!


----------



## robertino (13. April 2004)

aber ich benutze jetzt nur noch das ftp programm!


das DynDNS-Updater Traytool brauch ich nicht mehr oder?


----------



## gothic ghost (13. April 2004)

Ja, ich benutze andere und zwar IIS ist in Win2000-Server integriert,
sowie Apache und Xitami.
Dein Programm kenne ich nicht und auf deinen Screenshots habe ich
nichts entdeckt was wichtig wäre.
Du könntest dir aber mal die Logdatei ansehen, vielleicht werden darin
auch Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben.
zitat
PS
ausruhen kann ich mich leider erste wenn es funktioniert!
zum glück bin ich auf dem richtigen wege!

Kann ich gut verstehen, doch ich mache jetzt den Rechner aus, bin müde  
Du wirst ja meine PN bekommen haben, ciao bis ?

zitat
das DynDNS-Updater Traytool brauch ich nicht mehr oder?

Ne, glaube nicht.


----------



## robertino (13. April 2004)

hallo

also es funktioniert immer noch nicht!

was ich jetzt festgestellt habe, das ich im LAN-Setup die IP Subnet Mask, nicht ändern kann! Wie geht das?


----------



## robertino (30. April 2004)

hilfe!

es funktioniert immer noch nix!


könnt ihr mir nochmals helfen was ich genau machen muss? 
hat jemand den router zyxel?


----------

